# Need Help with correct Fastback wheel sizes



## eric5893 (Jun 6, 2013)

So i just bought a 68 schwinn stingray fastback frame to build up for me and my son. Trying to build it like it originally came from factory. Puzzled as to which rim size is accurate for front and rear- see so many sizes on ebay(s-2, s-5, s-7's ????) i believe the rear is supposed to have a 20x 2 and 3/8 slick tire? What is correct rim? My bike is a 5 speed stick. I look forward to any info regarding this model.


----------



## Mybluevw (Jun 6, 2013)

The correct wheels are schwinn S-5 or S-6 depending on the year. The tires are schwinn specific and should be 1-3/8" . Fastbacks came with a narrow slick rear tire. The tires were reproduced in the 90s and are still around. Try ebay or maybe memory lane. 
The other option is to find some non schwinn wheels that will work, that will open up your tire options a bunch.
You may find some more information on the muscle bike forum...  http://musclebikeforums.yuku.com/

Good luck with the project


----------



## Mybluevw (Jun 6, 2013)

Ebay link for the correct tires

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sti...309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0d2c6225

I have a friend who probably has the correct rims if you end up needing them...Send me a PM and I will follow up


----------



## eric5893 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the wheel help*

I appreciate your input. Think I have a set of wheels lined up. If they fall through I will be in touch.

Thanks again


----------

